
Why the coronavirus outbreak is terrible news for climate change - Kaibeezy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615338/coronavirus-emissions-climate-change/
======
Kaibeezy
There’s been buzz this week about upside. Reality is likely to end up
somewhere in the middle. Unless it doesn’t.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/climate/coronavirus-
habit...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/climate/coronavirus-habits-
carbon-footprint.html)

[https://qz.com/1812670/a-design-trends-forecaster-calls-
the-...](https://qz.com/1812670/a-design-trends-forecaster-calls-the-
coronavirus-an-amazing-grace-for-the-planet/)

[https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/03/17/coronav...](https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/03/17/coronavirus-
could-be-saving-lives-pollution-carbon-emissions/5066718002/)

